

Ask HN: Watch people write code? - DrinkWater

Does anyone know of events where i can watch someone else write code. Not virtual, but actually sitting next to the person and just watching them code in real time.<p>Don&#x27;t know why, but i find it relaxing. I am talking about really mind-calming, zen-like relaxing.<p>Does anything like that exist in real life? (Damn, i sound like a creep, but my question is serious)
======
krapp
I've thought about putting up youtube videos where I go through a project,
start to finish (including mistakes and all), but I couldn't imagine it being
educational or entertaining. Also I almost never finish anything :/

I kind of understand though - since I do get into a zen state just _looking_
at code sometimes. Just kind of the shape of it sometimes is calming.

------
informatimago
In any software development team in almost all company?

There are also events like: [http://princetonacm.com/code-at-
night/](http://princetonacm.com/code-at-night/) but I wouldn't say it's how
code is written usually. Those are exceptional situations.

------
gtirloni
There seems to be quite a bit of existing content on this topic:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=watch+people+code](https://www.google.com/search?q=watch+people+code)

------
vRanger
Totally agree, you sound like a creep. J/K. I too love watching others write
code, and usually learn a lot in the process. Try YouTube. I learned PHP just
watching YouTube video's.

------
palidanx
Actually I think this is a pretty good idea. I know I have learned a lot when
doing some pair programming watching other people code.

